# Wer ist alles beteiligt?



## Perseas

Hallo,

Meine Frage handelt sich von der Funktion vom "alles", woran ich dachte, dass es sich auf Sache bezieht. Die im Titel stehende Frage bezieht sich jedoch auf Personen, die z.B. in einer Geschichte oder in einem Krieg beteiligt sind. Kann "alles"  sich auch auf Personen beziehen? Könnte man stattdessen  "Wer ist alle, die beteiligt sind?" verwenden?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## perpend

I'm not positive, but it reminded me of the phrase "Wer ist alles dabei?", which is sort of different, but the usage of "alles" does refer to people.
https://www.google.com/search?q="we...fficial&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np

I think this may involve an idiom (with "alles").

"Wer ist alle_ beteiligt..." sounds odd to my non-native ears.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich denke _alles_ hat hier eher die Funktion eines Adverbs im Sinne von _insgesamt_. Es ist hier kein Pronomen, sieht aber dem Neutrum Akkusativ des Pronomens ähnlich. Klar; im Zweifel würde ich auch eine neutrale Form für die Ableitung eines Adverbs aus einem Pronomen wählen. Das Adverb _etwas_ scheint mir übrigens auch aus einem Pronomen entstanden zu sein.

http://woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/?sigle=DWB&mode=Vernetzung&lemid=GE09984#T4034586


----------



## Perseas

Also, "alles" hat hier adverbialen Sinn. Das klingt logisch. Danke für die Antworten.



Gernot Back said:


> Es ist hier kein Pronomen, sieht aber dem Neutrum Maskulinum und Akkusativ des pronomens ähnlich.


Gernot, meinst Du eher Neutrum und Akkusativ, oder?


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Gernot, meinst Du eher Neutrum und Akkusativ, oder?


Ja, Grimm bezeichnet die Form als _adverbialen Akkusativ_.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Aber man könnte  auch "Aber wer aller ist beteiligt?" sagen ?


----------



## berndf

Hamlet2508 said:


> Aber man könnte  auch "Aber wer aller ist beteiligt?" sagen ?


Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## Sepia

Gernot Back said:


> Ich denke _alles_ hat hier eher die Funktion eines Adverbs im Sinne von _insgesamt_. ...



Gute beschreibung. Wenn es überhaupt eine schlüssige Funktion hat, wird das es sein.


----------



## ablativ

Hamlet2508 said:


> Aber man könnte  auch "Aber wer aller ist beteiligt?" sagen ?


Den Genitiv "aller" gibt es durchaus. Siehe auch: 
http://canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/InflectionRules/FRegeln-P/Pron-Indef/Pron-all3.html

Beispiele hieraus: Die Pässe *aller *Besucher ... ( = die Pässe von allen Besuchern)

Im Interess *aller *... ( = im Interesse von allen)

In Deinem Beispiel hingegen wird der Genitiv (warum weiß ich auch nicht) ausschließlich mit *von *gebildet. _​Aber wer von allen ist beteiligt?_


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Den Genitiv "aller" gibt es durchaus. Siehe auch:
> http://canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/InflectionRules/FRegeln-P/Pron-Indef/Pron-all3.html
> 
> Beispiele hieraus: Die Pässe *aller *Besucher ... ( = die Pässe von allen Besuchern)
> 
> Im Interess *aller *... ( = im Interesse von allen)
> 
> In Deinem Beispiel hingegen wird der Genitiv (warum weiß ich auch nicht) ausschließlich mit *von *gebildet. _​Aber wer von allen ist beteiligt?_


Das ist aber ein ganz anderer Kontext und bedeutet auch etwas anderes.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Das ist aber ein ganz anderer Kontext und bedeutet auch etwas anderes.



Ich wollte Hamlet nur erklären, dass "wer aller" nicht geht, sondern dass man "wer von allen" sagen muss ...


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Ich wollte Hamlet nur erklären, dass "wer aller" nicht geht, sondern dass man "wer von allen" sagen muss ...


Ja, und ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass "wer alles" und "wer von allen" unterschiedliches bedeuten und dass es sich hier nicht um Varianten handelt, dasselbe auszudrücken.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Herzlichen Dank euch beiden.


----------



## TheKingOfSpain

Wer von allen ist beteiligt und wer ist alles beteiligt: ich habe verpasst, ob die beiden gleich sind. Sind sie?


----------



## berndf

Nein, es bedeutet nicht dasselbe. In "wer von allen" bezieht sich "alle" auf Beteiligte und Unbeteiligte. In "wer ist alles..." bezieht sich "alles" nur auf die Beteiligten.


----------



## TheKingOfSpain

Ich glaube, dass es mir klar ist, aber noch eine Frage, um mir sicher zu sein: Wenn man fragt "Wer von allen..." und "Wer ist alles", würde man mit denselben Namen antworten, obwohl sie nicht gleich sind.


----------



## Gernot Back

TheKingOfSpain said:


> Wenn man fragt "Wer von allen..." und "Wer ist alles", würde man mit denselben Namen antworten, obwohl sie nicht gleich sind.



Bei der Frage 

_Wer ist alles beteiligt?_​
 ... würde ich mich schon mit der beispielhaften Nennung *einiger* Namen von Beteiligten zufrieden geben.
Hingegen würde ich bei der Frage

_Wer von allen ist beteiligt?_​
  ...  die vollständige Nennung der Namen *aller* Beteiligten erwarten.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Bei der Frage _Wer ist alles beteiligt?_​
> ... würde ich mich schon mit der beispielhaften Nennung *einiger* Namen von Beteiligten zufrieden geben.
> Hingegen würde ich bei der Frage_Wer von allen ist beteiligt?_​
> ...  die vollständige Nennung der Namen *aller* Beteiligten erwarten.


Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich sehe es genau umgekehrt: Bei der Frage _Wer ist alles beteiligt_ würde ich eine vollständige Liste der Beteiligten erwarten; bei _Wer von allen ist beteiligt _würde ich lediglich erwarten, dass der Gefragte alle in Frage kommenden Personen/Gruppen berücksichtigt, nicht aber dass ich eine vollständige Aufstellung erhalte.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Bist Du Dir sicher?  (...) bei _Wer von allen ist beteiligt _würde ich lediglich erwarten, dass der Gefragte alle in Frage kommenden Personen/Gruppen berücksichtigt, nicht aber dass ich eine vollständige Aufstellung erhalte.


Doch, so verstehe ich das!

Bei ...

_Wer von allen ist beteiligt?_​
... erwarte ich, dass ich in Bezug auf jede einzelne in Frage kommende Person eine Auskunft drüber erhalte, ob/wenn sie beteiligt ist. 

Die andere Variante könnte man ja auch noch sogar erweitern:

_Wer ist *denn so* alles beteiligt?_​
...,  was ich bei

_Wer von allen ist *denn so* beteiligt?_​
... als sehr seltsam empfinden würde.


----------



## berndf

_Wer von allen ist beteiligt? _kann man in der Tat nicht mit diesem alles windelweich machenden "so" ornamentieren. Vielleicht hast Du recht. Ich muss noch einmal nachdenken.
​


----------



## berndf

Ich habe noch einmal nachgedacht. Hier ein "real life"-Beispiel. Ich habe heute Morgen einem Kollegen eine Liste von Datenbank-Einträgen aus Löschungskandidaten übersandt. Und darunter geschrieben "Welche davon sollen alle weg?". Nach meinem Sprachgefühl ist dieser Satz semantisch vollkommen äquivalent zu "Was soll davon alles weg". Das adverbiale "alles" in diesem Satz verstehe ich als eine eindeutige Aufforderung, meine Frage mit einer *vollständigen* Liste der zu löschenden Sätze zu beantworten. Insofern möchte ich bei meiner ursprünglichen Interpretation bleiben.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> "Welche davon sollen alle weg?". Nach meinem Sprachgefühl ist dieser Satz semantisch vollkommen äquivalent zu "Was soll davon alles weg". Das adverbiale "alles" in diesem Satz verstehe ich als eine eindeutige Aufforderung, meine Frage mit einer *vollständigen* Liste der zu löschenden Sätze zu beantworten.



Aber dann müsstest du doch auch TheKingOfSpains Frage bejahen und sagen, dass auch die Liste der _Beteilgten_ bei beiden Fragevarianten identisch ist und die beiden Arten zu fragen damit letztlich gleichbedeutend sind: 


TheKingOfSpain said:


> Wenn man fragt "Wer von  allen..." und "Wer ist alles", würde man mit denselben Namen antworten,  obwohl sie nicht gleich sind.


Darüber, dass diese Sätze syntaktisch vollkommen anders aufgebaut sind, herrscht ja kein Zweifel.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Aber dann müsstest du doch auch TheKingOfSpains Frage bejahen und sagen, dass auch die Liste der _Beteilgten_ bei beiden Fragevarianten identisch ist und die beiden Arten zu fragen damit letztlich gleichbedeutend sind


Ja und nein. Selbst wenn ich zugestehe, dass auch die Variante "Wer von allen..." die Aufforderung zur Abgabe einer vollständigen Liste impliziert und nicht nur von charakteristischen Beispielen (wessen ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin) und damit eine korrekte Beantwortung beider Fragen notwendig dieselben Antworten produzieren müssten, sind die Fragen als Bearbeitungshinweise an den Gefragten dennoch nicht gleichwertig: Die Formulierung "Wer von allen ist beteiligt" legt dem Gefragten in besonderer Weise ans Herz, alle Kandidaten zu berücksichtigen, ob sie beteiligt sein könnten, was bei der Formulierung "Wer ist alles beteiligt" nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Just a thought

I had a conversation about "wer aller" with the dean of the German Department (of an Austrian university) the other day and he told me that although he considered it to be somewhat colloquial , he still did not regard  "wer aller" as plain wrong.


----------



## berndf

Ja, als äquivalente Formulierung zu "wer von allen" wäre "wer aller" möglich, auch wenn es nicht idiomatische ist.


----------



## ablativ

_Wer aller _may not be plain wrong. Grammatically it does make some sense, but in standard German it is anything but colloquial. I've done some research at Google. Most of the entries - when it was used the way you mean it - came from Austrian speakers. In other cases the syntax is different. "Wer aller Freund ist, ist niemands Freund."  The genitive "aller" refers to "friend" and not to "wer". A German saying in Denglish:  _Everybody's darling is everybody's "Depp" (= fool). _

Google: "Wer aller kommt heute" - no single entry

"wer kommt heute alles" - more than 70,000 entries.
_
Linke bestimmen, wer aller ein Rechter ist_. --- from Austria ---> http://sosheimat.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/schon-zu-wissen-linke-bestimmen-wer-aller-ein-rechter-ist/



> Dass es "alles" heißt, das sehe ich auch so. Aber der
> > Österreicher meint "aller" wegen "aller
> > Personen". Scheint in Österreich wohl auch geläufig zu sein.


 (Korrekturen.de)

I would consider "wer aller" a regionalism of the German language. Not being Austrian, I don't use "wer aller" and to my ears it sounds strange.

This thread is quite interesting http://www.korrekturen.de/forum.pl/md/read/id/26413/sbj/aller-alles/


----------

